# mousse



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

hey there guys. i was thinking of making a mousse. when i was in pastry class, the teacher gave us formulas for mousses but i dont have my notes here. can anyone help?

thanks


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

You forgot to say what kind of mousse? Chocolate mousses are whole lot different then fruit mousses.


----------



## isaac (Jun 9, 2001)

for both. i know choc thickens unlike using fruit puree. i need help!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I don't want to detract from what your instructor is teaching you. I personally don't use or believe in a one size fits all formula for mousse. To complicate issues more I have SEVERAL dark chocolate mousse recipes and I choose which is most approperiate for which item, same with other flavors of mousse. I'll post my chocolate mousse recipe and ten people after me will have equally as good recipes and swear by their version and we will all be correct.

My basic quick chocolate mousse (from Marcel Deslauniers) is:

12 oz. melted semi sweet
3 whites
2 T. sugar
1 c. whip cream

Fold firm whites into chocolate first, then fold in whipped cream. Richer chocolate mousses might include butter or whole eggs.

Basic fruit mousse (from Angry Chef):

32 oz. fruit puree
(opt.) 8 oz. chopped fruit
6 oz. sugar or less
1.25 oz. gelatin
7 oz. h2o
32 oz. heavy cream

Dissolve gelatin in h2o, heat to melt add to room temp puree. Fold stiff cream into puree and set.

You write you need help. Help with "how to" or what specificly?


----------



## caisa (Mar 11, 2002)

gelatin is meat.


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

And your point is?


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

Hi
Here is a great chocolate mousse recipe for dark, milk and white, its sugar free and tastes great..and sturdy.

12 egg yols\ks
1 # choc...either ..melted
2 oz melted butter
1 qt heavy cream..whipped stiff peak
Place yolks in a stainless stell bowl and beat over low flame until pale and thick...cool. add melted choc and butter. blend well...fold in cream...
I have used this recipe for many years...hard to tell that there is no sugar

pat


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

agar agar gel can be used in place, agar is veggies from the sea

for mousses it is good to have pate a bombe on hand in the freezer so you have your yolks and sugar at the ready!!!

for cake filling:

chocolate 1 part 
or 
milk chocolate 2 parts 
or
white chocolate 3 parts

cream boiled 1 part
cream whipped 1 part

you can lighten with whites and yolks for free standing mousse.


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Find your mousse file W? Caisa, so what if you use gelatin? In this case it's very difficult to sub using agar-agar because the agar-agar stabilizes too fast and at too high a temperature. Chocolate is more sinful than gelatin anyway, so get over it.

Kuan


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I never found it! But I have everything important backed up now....I learned a hard lesson.

Where'd you get your recipe pmj333 it looks like something passed down? It sounds good! The ones I've seen anywhere similar to that usually have 3 or 4 raw yolks added. Yours is the first cooked (contempary) one in that style (hollandaise-ish) I've read. Makes good sense!


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

w.debored
I had that recipe since 87..a chef i worked for used it often.. I use it all the time..It can stay at room temp in a cake form with no problem..

pat


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

since w brought up the first contemperary cooked egg yolk mousse, here is pate a bombe, a component of mousse, butter cream and sauces including ice cream and other confections. 

egg yolks whipped with boiled sugar poured in to create something like the opposite of italian meringue. 

it is light yellow in colour, the consistancy of fluff, can be kept frozen, is cooked so no worry of biological contamination, can be measured into formulas. 

it is wonderful to use in mousses and adds a richness to ice cream that boarders on the sublime.

please post your yolk secrets..........


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm not familar with your proceedure MBrown. Your taking a frozen pate'a bombe and defrosting to add to a mousse. I guess what comes to mind (for me) is the big similarity to making frozen souffles/frozen mousses. Yet in my experience when I use pate a bombe and combine with flavorings it doesn't hold solid, ie it melts at room temp. Aren't you then adding gelatin to set? If so, where are you incorporating the gelatin in a chocolate mousse using pre-frozen pate a bombe?

Would you post a chocolate mousse recipe showing how you do this, please?

Thanks


----------



## pjm333 (Nov 6, 2001)

I think this is the mousse that you are talking about ? sorry for the large quantity
8 oz egg yolks
8 oz eggs
12 oz sugar
water
2 # semi chocolate - melted
2 qts cream
cook sugar & some water to 240 degrees, meanwhile beat yolks & eggs till thick ..add sugar syrup to egg mixture. Beat at medium high speed untill triple in volume. add melted chocolate and beat for a couple of min to cool down some. add 2 cups of cream & mix untill blendid, then add remaining cream and beat at medium speed until stiff peaks form DONT OVERBEAT !
I hope this mousse answered your question. it has alot of flavor and a very sturdy mousse.

pat


----------



## m brown (May 29, 1999)

yes adding gelatine or other binders including chocolate. the bombe is added to the meringue, gelatine or chocolate and cream with flavors all folded together for frozen souffle, semi freddo, mousse, frozen mousse, chiboust, ice cream and other creams.
it takes no time for the pate a bombe to come to room temp so folding is quite easy.

once you have created formulas to use the pate a bombe it makes lovely products.


----------



## lovetoeat (Jun 30, 2009)

mbrown, i have never heard of freezing a pate a bombe. can you please tell me how to do this and how long it will keep in the freezer? THANKS!


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

The Icon of Butter made a good one, you will find it hear on this site (Julia Child's recipe)
Tried and tested, you cannot miss !

Julia Child's Perfect *Chocolate Mousse Recipe* - David Lebovitz
27 May 2008 *...* *Recipe* for Julia Child's perfect *chocolate mousse*, a *French*-style dessert, presented by David Lebovitz, author of The Great Book of *...*
www.davidlebovitz.com/archives/2008/.../perfect_chocola.html - Cached - Similar

Petals


----------

